# Akinator, the Web Genius



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2010)

http://us.akinator.com/#

Give it a try ladies and gents, he's thoroughly defeated me at every turn.


----------



## jeff (Nov 27, 2010)

i went for daniel ash and it guessed robert fripp


----------



## Folgrimeo (Nov 27, 2010)

Stumped him once with Ranger Rick (or was it Scarlett Fox), then again with Jojo the Raccoon from "Rocket: Robot on Wheels". But still, it's surprising how just about anything you can think of will pop up. After a while you start to believe that when he looks smug that he might actually know. Which makes it all the more satisfying when he doesn't.

I've heard an easy way to have fun is to say "No" to everything.


----------



## Jude (Nov 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> We've had a thread about this... Like last month.



.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 27, 2010)

ohlookitsthisthreadagain.odt

I was going for Vladimir Lenin for the one I did, and this happened.

"Question 19: Is your character a communist? Yes"

"Question 20: Does your character play bass?"

:/


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 28, 2010)

Went for Vladimir Putin, and it got it, but yeah, this is old stuff.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 28, 2010)

Old.

As.

Fuckkkkkk.

He's ok in my books, he knows Bayonetta.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 28, 2010)

Akinator never get the characters I'm thinking about :T


----------



## Point_Blank (Nov 28, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Akinator never get the characters I'm thinking about :T


 
Pornstars don't count, dude


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 28, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Pornstars don't count, dude


It's not pornstars, they're characters from a game I like.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Pornstars don't count, dude


 
well... he DOES know fender and zigzag :V


----------

